# glass cut and delivered



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

any places that will cut glass to size (6mm toughened with polished edges) and deliver it too..

thanks


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you'll only find a handful of people willing to shop as couriers won't insure glass. Just hunt down your local glaziers and get prices off them.


----------



## jamesmortimer (Jan 7, 2013)

Northern Express Glass 

glass factory... cheap :2thumb:


----------

